# Saudi visa



## Shezjac (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi i need to get a visa into Saudi Arabia. Im a single female and will travel from Abu Dhabi to jedda and then onto mecca. Please advise.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I think that you may find trying to organise this yourself rather difficult, If you are not a muslim you will not get to Mecca.
If you want to perform Umrah, then the best bet will be to travel as part of a group, which will be organised by various travel agencies, try searching t'internet. I am sure there are many in the UAE that can organise this.
If you want to visit Saudi as a tourist, i think travelling as a single female would probably be impossible in practical terms, getting a visa would also be nigh on impossible as a tourist, although I understand saudi is actually allowing tourist visas, I think that most have to be part of organised groups
best of luck


----------

